# Shiekh shoes quality?



## tara_hearts (Jan 13, 2009)

Found some boots I really liked at rack room shoes, but you can't order them online and the closest store with my size is oh. .243 miles away.. So I found these that look similar and was thinking about ordering, but i've never seen this brand. Anyone ever bought shoes from here? What is the quality like? Really cheap? Let me know so i can decide whether or not to order.

http://s7d3.scene7.com/is/image/Shie...shiekh_medium$

Brand-Shiekh
Style - Reva

Shoes I wanted!

http://www.rackroomshoes.com/shoes/400/126080.jpg
Franco Fortini


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 13, 2009)

http://s7d3.scene7.com/is/image/Shie...shiekh_medium$

The shiekh boots


----------



## User35 (Jan 16, 2009)

shiekh shoes arent the best quality , but it is fine for buying trendy shoes you might wear for a season or so. You dont feel so guilty for buying them if you only wear them a few times cause they are a bargain. They usually hurt my feet tho...they dont have a lot of cushion.


----------

